# Which book / CD / DVD hypnobirthing?



## tommyg

I have only just came across hypnobirthing being mentioned in 3rd tri and I have spent the last hour or so reading about it. 

Trying to avoid an epidural and hanging tightly to my mum words ages ago "labours not really that sore it's just your insides tighting up" Ok she did have gas and air.

I'd like to get to classes but I can't see it happening due to the area that I live in however I'd happily invest in a book / CD or DVD which one would you recomend?


----------



## Bluebell321

I'm half way through a course and it's been great so far, but there's quite a lot of practice and reading needed. If you can't get to a course, make sure any book or CD you get is based on the Marie Mongan Hypnobirthing method, as that's the official one. If you search on Amazon, I think you can buy the book on there.


----------



## Greta Chick

There are 2 main hypnotherapy brands, one being Hypnobirthing which was founded in the USA and the other is Natal Hypnotherapy which was founded in England. I'm using the Natal Hypnotherapy cds (no book or classes) and I've found them really good. I used the pregnancy relaxation one up until about 29 weeks then from then on I've been doing the birth preparation tracks. There are lots of different ones for the Natal Hypnotherapy, from birthing twins to VBAC to hosiptal/birth centre to homebirth. Each one is slightly different and tailored to each situation.

I was told to get the UK one as it's more recent and as I'm in the UK it was suggested it was more appropriate. I've not read the American book or listened to any of the American tracks so can't comment on those.

HTH:flower:

xx


----------



## shellyhunny

I vote for the Natal Hypnotherapy CD too. I think it's really common sense with no ideas in it which you have to MAKE yourself believe in - if that makes sense. Also, you don't have to remember lots of different breathing techniques for the different stages of labour, which makes it more simple and therefore less likely to be confusing and more likely that you'll be able to use the methods and that they'll work.

The NCT shop online sells the CDs, which are different for home birthing or hospital/birthing centre. They also have a birthing music CD which uses the same music as in the hypnosis CDs which should help put you into the right frame of mind during labour.


----------



## Jenniflower

I personally did the hypnobirthing classes and loved every minute of them. But I would recommend the Natal Hypnotherapy version for you. You can buy a 4 pack CD that is great for relaxations. They even have them based towards your specific birthing place you want. IE hospital, home, VBAC. So that you can feel extra confident where you plan to birth.

Your mum's advice is EXACTLY what hypnobirthing is all about! We don't call them "Contractions" we call them sensations, surges, or tightenings. I don't know about the breathing in the natal hypnotherapy but in the Hypnobirthing it's invaluable. The slow breathing I've practised a few times when I've had some practise surges and it was amazing. 

A part of me would say read the Hypnobirthing book but listen to the Natal Hypnotherapy CD's. As I loved HB book but no the CD's too much. 

I am also a big fan of the mindful mamas CD (you can buy it in MP3 form as well) I listen to the surges of the sea everyday and I love it.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm a big fan of Hypnobirthing but I think they are all very similar philosophies and all seem to have great results.

Here's the Scotland list - dont know if any are close but it's worth a look!

https://www.hypnobirthing.com/scotland.htm


----------



## shellyhunny

Just wanted to add I have nothing against the Hypnobirthing though - I always think that whatever works, for whatever reason is a good and positive thing. Whatever you choose to do, if it helps make your labour shorter and/or less painful then it's worth it. 

Just don't try to follow a course through if you think you are forcing it - you have to have belief that the suggestions in the hypnosis will work and you have to be relaxed x


----------



## tommyg

I think I will go for the CD and see how I get on with it before I buy the book. 

Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## kiwimama

I haven't actually used the techniques yet but am going for a hypnobirthing class and using the Mongan method.


----------



## MidnightSun

I have decided on the Natal cd's ...


----------

